# sorry to north slope



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

i have been out of town for a week and i just returned and read everyone jumping on north slope about him posting a pic of his bow. i would like to say that i inquired about that bow from him & asked him some ?'s about it. I also asked him to post pics of it. it was not him gloteing or bragging his bow is better than everyone's. he did it to help me out. so get off his a**. thanks no.slope and sorry for the tongue lashing from everyone i think you are stand up and i appreciate your help.   -)O(-


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

BOWS only as good as the shooter.. Cut him some slack,,


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't worry about it.... Idiot with a bow, bowhnter, Tex o bob, and elk22, are much harder on me when we are hanging out. They are being nice to me here on the internet, compared to what I normally get. :shock: With friends like these who needs enemies!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

That is funny. If the teasing that you are speaking of in fact came from the ones that North Slope mentioned then...................we are ALL friends and teasing in jest. It's only because we love him. That was nice that you came to his rescue but he is a big boy...........uh...........I mean........ he is ok. :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Don't worry about it.... Idiot with a bow, bowhnter, Tex o bob, and elk22, are much harder on me when we are hanging out. They are being nice to me here on the internet, compared to what I normally get. :shock: With friends like these who needs enemies!


 :mrgreen: I love you man!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

well i'm sorry to all of you guys then. but if i asked any of you guys for some help and everyone jumped on you for it i would not just sit back and let you get attacked for answering a question i had for you. again i appoligize i did not know you guys where just messing with each other....... but atleast you know i would have your back too..


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elkaholic226 said:


> well i'm sorry to all of you guys then. but if i asked any of you guys for some help and everyone jumped on you for it i would not just sit back and let you get attacked for answering a question i had for you. again i appoligize i did not know you guys where just messing with each other....... but atleast you know i would have your back too..


Welcome to the jungle!  Really, you should see what happens when we all get together.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think I have ever met a more abusive, inconsiderate person that North Slope. There should never be sympathy for this guy... He hits me...


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

IWAB----------Everybody hits you!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> IWAB----------Everybody hits you!


He gets hit or HIT ON regularly!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> I don't think I have ever met a more abusive, inconsiderate person that North Slope. There should never be sympathy for this guy... He hits me...


I told you I like to see the labels on the canned goods, that is why you get beat.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The beatings will continue until your attitude improves! :twisted:


----------

